# HELP father going ot go nuts



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

okay so im planing on going to go get my new little friend this week but i still need to tell my father. How should i ask him? hes the kind of guy whos scared that he will be the one cleaning the cage cause my older brother when he had a ferret and hamster my father was the one who had to clean the cage cause my brother was to lazy.But im 100% going to be loyal to this little gal clean handly wash her all the above.
How do i prove to my dad that what im saying is true.... hes going to be stubborn and say things like "dont ever ask me about it again" or "no i dont want a rodent in my house" (even tho we have dogs that are probly more dirty then a hedgehog...) 

ANY advice would be great full


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I had to convince my father ( I am 12 and he says exactly what you said " I dont want to talk about it") aswell he had no idea what a hedgehog was he thought it was some kind of boar cuz of hedge "hog" lol
HE DID NOT WANT A RODENT AND DID NOT THINK i WAS RESPONSIBLE ENOUGH to care for one.( BTW hedgies don't really stink and are not rodents.)
sooo.. I started to show him I was responsible.
And I started to save up a lot of money. and then showed him everything I had bought and I showed him all my emergency money. and although he said no I saw he was starting to get convinced. (this took a bit BTW)

So I am horrible at making power point presentation type things. 
So I worked very hard and I know this sounds veryy stupid and weird, but I put together a 35 slide power point :lol: 
it pretty much said EVERYTHING on this sight.
and I told him to see it and he did and I listed some websites (including this one ) and he started to become quite interested in hedgies.

I reread your post and you said u were getting him this week and you need advice on how to ask him. so everything above is no use :lol: 
does your mother know? she could help
what I did was when it came down to really asking him I asked my friend who has a hedgie. to bring him over and show him to my dad and my dad really liked the hedgie.
So yeAH. :lol: 
SRY I couldn't really say anything helpful  :lol: 
sry this was long too
All I can say is good luck and I hope ur dad agrees w/ u


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Several questions.....How old are you? Where are you getting the hedgehog? Who is gonna pay for the hedgehog and its care (like vet bills)?


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh yeah that is a good question^
I do all of that myself and aways have emergency vet money in hand, so my dad really trusts me. I make my own money by babysitting and sometimes I help my elderly neighbor walk the dog its not a lot but when u save up it is


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

i think if you havent asked your father about getting a hedgehog, telling him you plan on getting one in a week wont help your case, at all. and if he says its not going to happen... i would wait until maybe youre a bit older and have a real job. give him time to understand that you can take care of a living creature who is anything but cheap to have. a decent vet is a bit spendy, and if there are any emergencies (heaven forbid) some spare cash wont begin to cover the costs of medicine or surgeries. maybe you should try something a bit easier to handle first to show your dad how responsible you are before you tackle the big responsibility and costs of a hedgehog.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

im 17 i got a job while i go to collage and i got the money for the hedgy, its just my father is so stubborn!!! and my mother cant do much as my parents are divorced and she lives 4000km away from me lol and im geting it from a well known breader in my home town ottawa canada. i know this women from one of my friends from school who owns a hedgehog 2. 

edit* i own 2 dogs (family dogs) and im the one who feeds them every morning as im the first up and there hungry early
i pick there poop up if they poop in the house cause my brother is really germaphobic and wont touch anything like that if his life counts on it
i wash them and so on
the major problem is my dad is just so uneducated about stuff he only knwos one thing and one thing only accounting and everything else what ever...


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

well then since you are that old, and your father still says no, wait until you move out and have the resources to have a hedgehog. just because your friend has one and can take care of it doesnt mean you can. it also doesnt mean you cant, im not saying that, but maybe you should think about what responsibilites are ahead of you a little more before jumping right into getting one. and if you have done all you can do, read up on them, asked your friend about everything you need, and have all the money your hedgie will need and your father still says no, it would be a good idea to just wait


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

RAWR!! LOLS 
i been wanting one for months now i know so much about them ive read like everypost on this site lol my friends mom even has a hole kit made for me and so on. its just my father i might as well just give him the guilty trip saying "well what the **** erick(brother ) was aloud a ferret and a hamster(like 3) why couldnt i get a hedgehog something that dosnt smell(hardly compared to a hamster and a ferret, ferrets smell horrible) and im the one doing the work not you i promis the day u think im not keeping up to my promise ill give her back to my friends mom for free no refunds( that will never happen )"

what u think about that lols


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

good luck !!!u also might want to tell your dad that they are not rodents, and they have no smell pretty much except when they get poopy on themselves. ( they have strongish smelling pee and their poop isn't that nice smelling either) :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

skinnyj0e said:


> im 17 i got a job while i go to collage and i got the money for the hedgy, its just my father is so stubborn!!! and my mother cant do much as my parents are divorced and she lives 4000km away from me lol and im geting it from a well known breader in my home town ottawa canada. i know this women from one of my friends from school who owns a hedgehog 2.


There are no breeders in Ottawa, at least there shouldn't be as it is illegal to breed or sell hedgehogs in Ottawa. If someone in Ottawa is breeding they are doing it illegally.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

how is it illegal its not on the list on the site and i saw many hedgehogs in the outaouais region... and why is there a hole list of hedgehog breeders in ontario in the breeders list?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not illegal to own them in Ottawa but breeding or selling is illegal.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I'm going to give you the "parent" response:

"You're telling me that, after I made it clear that there were to be no hedgehogs in this house, you went ahead, behind my back, and bought one anyway? What did you think, that I wouldn't notice? 

Contact whoever you need to contact and take it back immediately. As long as you live under my roof, as long as I'm responsible for this house and you, you will abide by my rules. And for thinking that you can sneak things behind my back and try to make a fool of me, you're grounded for 30 days AND you have to clean the garage. 

A truly responsible person would have discussed this before making any purchases and a truly mature person would have accepted the decision, no matter what it is."


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

oh okay well guess my friens mom doing it on the down low, or shes not a breeder and her hedgys probly had babies then lols 

p.s nancy i pmed you 

and p.s hedgemom i havnt even paid a penny saying im *planning* on going to get her isnt written on rock, and!! i havnt even asked my father all the comments above quoting my dad were just phrases i would guess my dad would say....


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's my take on situations like this. Do not just get a hedgehog without telling him, and tell him after. It won't go over well, for you or the hedgehog. Take all of the information you've learned on food, housing, behavior, health, and environment needs and put together a presentation of some sort to teach your dad more about hedgehogs. If he relents and says fine, you get a hedgehog. If he still doesn't want you to get one, put on your big kid pants and deal with it. Plenty of time to get one when you move out of your dad's house and can make your own rules. To me, this all rather falls under the same category as wanting a hedgehog when you live in a state or area where they're illegal to own at all. It's not worth the risks, either to the hedgehog, or to your relationship with your dad.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

it all just seems real sketchy skinnyjoe. it went from a well known breeder to maybe your friends moms hedgie just had a few babies.. maaaaayyybbbeee it would be best for you and the hedgie you plan on getting to wait until you do a bit more research on where youre getting your little guy and when youll actually be allowed to have one.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

and again no were in any of my post did i say im geting it from a legit breeder just from my friends mom.... and again there is no where in any of my post did i say im geting it behind my dads back....


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

skinnyj0e said:


> im 17 i got a job while i go to collage and i got the money for the hedgy, its just my father is so stubborn!!! and my mother cant do much as my parents are divorced and she lives 4000km away from me lol *and im geting it from a well known breader in my home town ottawa canada.* i know this women from one of my friends from school who owns a hedgehog 2.
> 
> edit* i own 2 dogs (family dogs) and im the one who feeds them every morning as im the first up and there hungry early
> i pick there poop up if they poop in the house cause my brother is really germaphobic and wont touch anything like that if his life counts on it
> ...


homebro... a well known breeder generally means a legit breeder.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

skinnyj0e said:


> im 17 i got a job while i go to collage and i got the money for the hedgy, its just my father is so stubborn!!! and my mother cant do much as my parents are divorced and she lives 4000km away from me lol and im geting it from a well known breader in my home town ottawa canada. i know this women from one of my friends from school who owns a hedgehog 2.


Right there you said you are getting it from a "well known breader (sic) in my home town ottawa canada". You never said it was a friends mom until you were told there are no Legal Breeders in Ottawa.

If one of my kids had waited till just a few days before getting a pet to tell me I would be much much more upset and against it than if they had acted maturely and talked to me before planning on getting one. I think you have alot of growing up to do..and maybe try getting your story straight and sticking to one story instead of changing it as you go.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

well im really sorry.. 4 the misinformation. 
but i didnt mean a legit breeder and im not here to start a argument like some are trying.
oh well this is over just going ot ask the dad tomorow and get this over with.. 



oh well


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

well i hope he does allow you to get one, they really are a joy to have.. just maybe read up a tad more on them first


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It is ALWAYS better to have parental backing when it comes to getting an animal.
Even though you have a job, and can support, there maybe that ONE time where you just don't have enough, and having parental support can mean the life or death of your beloved pet.

Just get it done and over with, truth and all. And if he still says no, try to find a way to negotiate. Like checklist of what you have to do and will do, etc etc. And during that time, you can also do other things to show that you have the dedication to care for an animal. He is obviously kind at heart, since he ends up picking up the slack. So give him the respect that he obviously deserves, and tell him the truth.


----------



## tbrown01 (Jan 20, 2010)

yes, to be responsible is the main key to breeding hedgehogs.

good luck and enjoy every moment...

Hedgehogs are easily recognized by their spines,which are hollow hairs made stiff with keratin.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck with telling your father. That really is the best way to do it. Getting a pet behind his back will not inspire him to trust you in the future. I know how hard it is to wait when you've decided that you want a pet but you have to put the animal first. What happens if you get the hedgehog and your father says absolutely not? You'd have to give him back, meaning that you've just needlessly stressed out the hoglet and alienated your father. I would take ILOVELily's and Immortalia's adivce. Parental support is key for getting a pet. The worst he can do is say no. If he does, work hard to show him that your responsible, or work hard and move out on your own.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds like you are set on going through with this, but I just wanted to point out that you are in a delicate stage of your life. Are you going to be able to properly care for a hedgie for its whole life, while going to college, working, and everything else? Time might be a problem.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope your father supports you. My recommendation would be to bring it up & present it gently & in a mature, thought out manner. 

That said, I do have a question (and a concern your father may raise). You said you're 17. Do you plan on attending university or college and living in a dorm? Most dorms (in my experience, all dorms) are pet free. I ask this because when I was in high school I really really wanted a fresh water fish tank. We already had a 25 gallon tank so for Xmas in grade 11 my parents took me out & got me a bunch of fish, plants for the tank and all the needed gear. It was great, I had the tank in my room & took total care of it. Catch was a year and a half later when I left for university & dorm life I had a 25 gallon tank filled with fish to deal with. My mom got stuck with the fish, moved it up to the kitchen and cared for it. Since she didn't have the same investment in the tank as I did (I was the one who wanted it) eventually she just had to get rid of the fish because it was too much work for her. It was something that none of us had thought about prior to me leaving.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, thank you guys going to ask my dad when he gets home today
also my life is nocturnal, i am usally up till 3am wake up at 12-1pm then work or go to school depending on my schedule, because my schedules are all in the afternoon evening. About the dorm thing, my schooling will be in Ottawa for the hole time, and i live 20 mins away so i will probably live with my father till im able to move out, no dorms for me


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Ah, dorms love stealth pets anyways.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm 16, a few months shy of 17, so we're pretty much age mates. The way I went about getting my hedgehog was saving up enough money for the hedgehog ($200), about $200 in vet money (though I have an extra 200 saved for other spending expenses that I could use in a serious vet emergency) and then set about researching breeders.

I spend *at least* two weeks researching and contacting reputable breeders in my area on my own before alerting my mother that I was doing so. I told my mom first, because she generally takes propositions like this better than my dad, so after I'd told her she was hesitant, but I told her everything I knew about hedgehogs (I'd just started reading HHC stuff) and told her about all my saved money, my plans for what I will do when I go to college (Sophie will go to my sister, as we'd discussed this thoroughly in the event I was able to get a hedgehog before I propositioned my mom) and then told her when the next litter was due with the breeder I'd selected.

I then showed her everything I had, financially, told her about the deal between me and my sister, and then I forwarded her the emails between me and the breeder so she could read them. She agreed that it was ok if it was ok with my dad. Same deal with him, he was hesitant, but as long as I was willing to take care of it, I could have it.

Long story short I end up with my hedgehog. The big differences between my and your plans are as follows:
1. I was buying from a USDA licensed hedgehog breeder.
2. I had the financial means to back up everything, and it came out of my pocket, not my parents. Just because you have a job doesn't mean you have all the money in the world to buy everything it takes to set up for a hedgehog or take care of an emergency vet bill. Luckily I had a large guinea pig cage that I converted into a hedgehog friendly one, and I also have the ability to sew liners and hedgie bags.
3. I cleared EVERYTHING with my parents before I did anything.
4. I knew exactly what was going to happen to my hedgehog when I move to college, because I'm not really willing to risk her health or safety as a dorm pet.

And finally

5. I did all this in a matter of months, not weeks, and especially not a week. Just saying you will clean up after it doesn't even come close to preparing you for having one. I've babysat for a whole night before and even changed a diaper. It doesn't mean I'm anywhere near prepared to have a kid.

To be honest, and I don't mean this in a mean fashion, but you've gone about this in a very immature way. Going behind your parents back to get a hedgehog out of a sketchy situation after what is probably minimal research is only going to negatively impact you, and more directly that hedgehog. Wait until you're in a more stable situation, off living on your own after maturing some, or get your plans together and ask your dad. Either way, don't put the hedgehog in jeopardy.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

wow... wow.... and more wow. 

ariel im attending collage right now work up to 25-30 hours a week to pay collage off and for other needs (car, insurance, cell phone, plate regestration, 5000 dollor load from bank, gas, and extra needs) and i have enought money saved up for a hedgehog, more then enought. Another thing, i been looking into this for over a month now and ive spoken to some hedgehog owners selling them cause there moving, and or cant take care of the hedgy anymore and most of them are all 1 year or older, and i was thinking of geting one of those until i heard from one of my friends that his mom has hedgys and wouldnt mind selling me one and that was about 4 days ago, so i didnt say no or yes to him and his mom yet but i said i had to get it straight with my dad and ask him. I didnt spend one dollor on a hedgy yet and didnt buy one behind my fathers back. got that clear. "I spend at least two weeks researching and contacting reputable breeders in my area on my own before alerting my mother that I was doing so." what you just said is what i did i researched on them befor telling my dad, i was planing on bringing the baby hedgy home this week after i told my dad and BTW I talked to him and he gave me the its not a no and not a yes answer so i got o wait on that. finishing this off im mature enought for this hedgy just because i was in frustration with my answers on this site made things all confusing dosnt make me imature, i would imagin some one who is doing all what im doing has some maturesnis in them.

finishing rant...


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm glad you told your father and that there's a chance you might be getting your hedgie. But please, if you want to be a member of this board, you must learn to take advice without feeling insulted. No one here wants to insult you. Everyone here wants to help you learn about hedgehogs and make the best decisions regarding them. 

Please read all you can and make sure you know everything about how to take care of a hedgehog. You said you've been researching, and that's great. Just make sure you know all about the temperature requirements, food requirements, etc. Make sure to get a recommended cage and wheel. Make sure to locate a vet that takes hedgehogs and has experience with them BEFORE you need to see a vet. And make sure you are willing to love a little hedgehog no matter what kind of personality they have.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

wtfrenee im not insulted im just geting little frustrated on the fact everyone is saying im buying it behind my fathers back and stuff lols... just all that stuff.

Oh and yes ive read everything on this forum that are stickyed and such more.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think people are misunderstanding because your spelling/grammar are unclear. Saying you are going to be getting a hedgie sometime within the next week (basically saying, yes, I'm getting this hedgehog regardless) and then saying oh btw, my dad might not like it, sounds exactly like getting a pet without parental permission to me. Perhaps that's not what you meant.

It is also concerning the way you approach the responsibility of owning a hedgehog as well as communicating with your father. Saying you haven't spent a penny on a hedgie that are you are getting "very soon", doesn't come across as responsible. The posters here are giving you good advice for dealing with your dad and also taking better care for your potential hedgie. Please straighten out your story, try to work on basic spelling/punctuation to avoid misinterpretation, and be willing to listen.  Your dad and the hedgie if you happen to get her will thank you.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you for the response,
The not spending a penny on the hedgehog is cause i haven't gotten it yet, my friends mom said she would give me all what i need if i buy it. Also, I'm not buying it behind my fathers back because i have told my father and i haven't even gotten one yet, i was never planing on getting one behind his back anyways.Yes my spelling was all in code because of fast typing trying to get what was in my head onto the computer, sorry for that. At the same time most of the posters are giving positive advice but at the same time misunderstanding and thus saying bad things also. Anyway its over i asked my father and he said he would talk to me about a bit more when he has the chance so now its just a waiting game, I'm not going to bug him about it unless he brings up the conversation.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds good.  I'm glad your dad is aware of it and is willing to discuss.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm really glad you talked to your dad and are ready to communicate with him about your interest in having and caring for hedgie. 

On the note of grammer, I too admit I was misreading much of what you were saying due to the grammer/punctuation. Typing fast to get your thoughts out it completely alright. I would recommend just before you hit send, go back & read it over, editing it to clarify your point. That was you can quickly get your thoughts down and be assured that people will have a better chance at understanding you and what you're trying to say. I look forward to reading your future posts on the board.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

oh btw the problem with my writing might be caused by the fact that i'm French to lol


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

i knew it! sorry.. but in ottowa do they mainly speak french? because in all the parts of canada ive been in its been french french french. i know this is crazy off-topic, but i was thinking about it and i figured since there are several different languages spoken in canada that maybe that was the case. 

but grammar and what-not aside, has your dad talked to you about getting a hedgie yet? i hope he is okay with it, i really do, they are really fun... and really interesting :lol:


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

Im telling you the truth up front, its a lot of work. I have to clean his cage every day and feed him 2 to three times a day and give clean water each time. Every week or sometimes 2 if I am lucky I have to wash all his blankets and towels. On messy days, I will wake up and have to give him a quick bath or brush down with a wet toothbrush cos he will be covered in poop. If the cage is in your room it may keep you up, as he will be on the wheel all night...and the smell is not pleasant. The food may last awhile, but the food is also expensive... 20 bucks for a medium bag + worms.... the worms last a long time in the fridge. You have to be home every day to take care of him and make sure you pay attention to him. I love my guy to death but sometimes I feel like I should give him to someone who is home more. Its a lot to think about and you really better be sure about it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Morel3etterness said:


> Im telling you the truth up front, its a lot of work. I have to clean his cage every day and feed him 2 to three times a day and give clean water each time. Every week or sometimes 2 if I am lucky I have to wash all his blankets and towels. On messy days, I will wake up and have to give him a quick bath or brush down with a wet toothbrush cos he will be covered in poop. If the cage is in your room it may keep you up, as he will be on the wheel all night...and the smell is not pleasant. The food may last awhile, but the food is also expensive... 20 bucks for a medium bag + worms.... the worms last a long time in the fridge. You have to be home every day to take care of him and make sure you pay attention to him. I love my guy to death but sometimes I feel like I should give him to someone who is home more. Its a lot to think about and you really better be sure about it.


Wow, Morel, sounds like a chore that I've avoided somehow. You feed 2-3 times a day? I just fill their dish before bedtime and clean their water as well. In the morning I check to ensure they ate their dinner and I do a "hand press" to ensure they are awake and responsive, wash their wheels. You give clean water 2-3 times as well? I just wash their bowls and fill it before bedtime. I'm concerned you are making things harder than they have to be. Also, I'm curious what food you are buying that is so expensive, is it because you are mixing several? Mine only eat a couple tablespoons so the bag lasts a very long time.

I agree on the smell, I had difficulty when they stayed in my room for a week between the smell and the noise of them being up at night. But now I have them in their own room again so I only have the smell when I first walk in to grab their wheels.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Morel's quoted price for food sounds about right. I mix 5+ cat foods and each are around $15 per 2-4lb bag.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

i understand what i have to do and i am ready to take this head on, this is kinda going to make me even more mature and organized and if i cant do this how will i ever live alone on my own. 


and about the french part, i live in Gatineau a town right beside ottawa and about 80% of the population speaks french and english because half of the jobs around here require that.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

wow, you guys are really making it sound as though a hedgehog is nothing but annoyances to own. Joe, hedgehogs are super cool, and if your dad is going to let you have one then i'm sure you will make a great hedgeparent. While a lot of the downsides to owning a hedgehog that people have been saying are true, it's not all poop and money. I think hedgehogs are great pets for anyone ready for a little responsibility. Can't wait to see photos if you do get one


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you for the respounce 
and im going to go help my father at work and try to talk to him about it while we work  see what he says  



edit* 
lol i just checked the forums and this topic has like one of the most pages to date.... wierd


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

I have definitely learned a lot from having a hedgehog. I'm still in college, have no kids, etc, so this is the first time I've been responsible for a life. It creates a very strong bond knowing that something loves you and depends on you. 
You will really love having your new hedgie.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

from what i hear in the threads and such a hedgehog even at the age of like 3 years old reminds me of a baby lol a human baby. it poops and u have to pick it up and clean it, it might keep u up at night, it needs a specific diet, its moods change, BABIES CAN BITE TRUST ME ( CHARLY BIT ME), they can get hurt easly and require medical attention, sleep alot, need 1 on 1attention

and alot more lol why not name a few your self


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

May I ask what your set up is? Where do you plan to keep it? In your room? Is it possible to keep the heat up to minimum 72*F? What kind of cage are you planning on getting? Will it have at least 4 square feet in total? What type of bedding do you plan on using? In the event of a vet emergency would you or your father be able to drive out to an emergency vet and pay for it?


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

well me my self im up till around 3 am and sleep like a rock if you dont belive me its okay . the cage that im geting is around 3feet long by 2 feet wide, and i will be geting a ceramic heater for the summer as we have ac (dosnt reach my room all that much). Car wise i have my own vehical and i have over 10grand saved up for moving out and or fixing car or need to buy school stuff and adding vet bills to the list. i havea local vet that i knew since i could remember and btw went to see him 2 days ago to ask him if he knew anything about hedgehogs and how to care for them and he showed me that he just removed a tumour from a hedge 2 days prior and said he knows how to treat them,


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's wonderful. When I compare your first post with your last you come off as a very different person. I'm glad that you are taking the time to save money for possible vet expenses and are doing your research. I hope that your father will also see this and will give his consent.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response
I'm prepaid and i just need the green light from the man 
The second it turns greens I'm in my car on my way to get my little hedgy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have a way of heating set up already?


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Well right now my room is at 24C thats around 73F i think? and there is certainly no draft in my room as I'm in a weird spot in my house, i also have a heating blanket so if it comes to the point were she needs heat i have that but i will be going to buy a ceramic light bulb after i get her for the summer when ac is on in my house 


p.s LizardGirl i read your hole book every single word  so i learnt from the best.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the book.  

24* is good. Does it stay that temp constantly? If it stays around that much all the time, you should be able to get away with just that, or maybe a heating pad for a little additional heat. Even a lightbulb above might help a little without having to make a whole setup just yet.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Well i had my dads wine room thermostat in my room(its like a box that tells humidity dryness and temperature and some other stuff) and it says room is 24 +.53 -.58 so that seems stable?


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey LG how does this sound 
Large ceramics heat emiter, 250 watts(It is a Exo Terra 120V/60mz, 250 watts). for sale for 25 dollors ?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

250 watts is really high for a CHE, I'd stick with 150 and under. What type of cage will you be using? Will you be getting a thermostat for it? I'd say a CHE about 100 watts on a thermostat, would work well with almost all cage types. If you are using a tub though you'll have to be careful that the bin is big enough not to overheat, and that you can safely set up the CHE so there's no chance of it falling in the cage.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

kk thank you.
I'm going to be using a cage with a plastic bottom thats 3 feet long by 2 feet wide and around 2 feet talk.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oops, sorry, you did mention that before. Yes, a CHE will work great for that.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

woopwoop  im excited for you. has 'the man' said you can get your little hedgie yet??


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Nope, im not buging him about it much
i just brought my laptop downstairs to showed him what a domestic hedgehog even looks like he thought they were the size of our dogs.... like a porkypine ahahha
then i showed him there requirments and all that stuff and pictures of your guys hedgehogs and bunch of stuff.
he was really into it telling me what topic to open and he read them all and i even gave him the pdf of Lizardgirls book and hes reading it now while watching the hockey game


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

wow, i envy you. :lol: 
My parents will listen about them most of the time, but that's it. They know how much research I've done, but in the end, will say no or not right now or why would you even want one. Uhhhh it's so frustrating. :roll:


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats what my dad was at the start till i asked him and he said dont bug me about it and let me think about it. i brought my laptop downstairs to show him, i didnt even mention the geting one part. just want to show him that i'm intrested.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

i think i'm gonna try and let them read the pdf of her book, like you did, tomorrow or monday and see how that goes, but for now, i'll just wait and not bug them about it today.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Its a good idea my dad just finished the book and came up stairs and he said he would give me an answer tomorow when i coem back from work  

So stressed !!! cant wait


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope he let's you get a hedgie!!! That was be awesome! :mrgreen: 
Thanks for the tip about the book, I hope it works out in my favor someday too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both! (And Lily will keep her quills crossed! :lol: )


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: Thanks =]


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Tapping my foot waiting for his answer with ya'. Best of luck!


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Igot bad and i got good news.
the good news MY DAD IS LETING ME GET A HEDGEHOG
the badnews  my albino hedgehog is gone, what happend is i told my friend to sell her if u can cause i wasnt really sure my dad would let me get one. But oh well, ill look around for another one.. Hey nancy have you got any for sale ?


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

That's great that you can get one, and just think of this as time to prepare for your little one as you shop for the actual hedgie. You'll have lots of time to make sure everything is just right for it!


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just woundering if Nancy has any for sell, cause geting one from her i would know its from the best and she lives 1hour from me, if she really lives in kingstone.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I live in Kingston but if you are in Gatineau, you are about 2.5 hours from me. I'm not breeding anymore.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

do you have any for adoption? dosnt have to be baby


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

If you don't mind adoption maybe you can adopt a texas hedgie. But i'm not sure how that would work since you are in canada. :|


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

thats really far ..... sorry if i was in the south stats i surly would.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

That makes sense since you live up in north.
Through my point of view its pretty good that you are not getting the baby that you planning to get, not that I didn't want you to, I'm sure you would have cared for him wonderfully! just that now you have more time to make your babys home perfect before he or she arrives  
I'm sure that when your baby arrives your dad will fall quickly in love with her or him.
that happend with my parents one minute they're saying that I could get a hedgie as long as they're not the ones dealing with cleaning up after it and the next they are begging me to let them hold her all day :lol: I keep having top remind them that hedgies are nocturnal.
anyway, goodluck on getting your baby! Make sure to post pics as soon as you get him/her, its mandatory :mrgreen: lol


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

I understand what your saying, i just came back from shoping today bought some white fleece sheets from fabric ville, so little toys and thermostat. so ill keep on stocking up on little things and looking around for a heggie


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

hehe, oky doky.
keep us updated on when ur hedgie arrives


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww I'm so excited for you! I've been stalking this post waiting for your dad's answer! lol :lol: 
Looks like taking the responsible approach was the way to go!! I sort of have to agree with the other posters about how it may be better that you didn't get the original hedgie you had in mind because it will give you more time to prepare. You really seem to be doing a great job already by researching and finding what's best for your soon-to-be hedgie and you've come to the right place to get answers to your questions!

Congrats!
Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great that you're getting one skinnyjoe!!! I'm sorry that you couldn't get the albino, maybe your friend will have some more hedgies soon?!


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

Hopefully, she told me that some one she knows is selling his cause he is moving
he is 1 year old salt and peper pinto. 
im going to go visit the little fellow tomorow to see how he looks and healthy
so when i go to look at him what should i look for when looking at him?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats!!

I'd say look for clear, bright eyes, active and alert, quills in good condition (not damaged, broken) Hmm funny I should say that since Riley's are a mess but I love him anyhow, ha! But you asked what to look for.

Oh and check for an overly running nose and/or wheezing sounds. Wet/moist nose is ok but look for any goobers you know? Sort of like a puppy or a kitten, does the animal look happy and healthy and responsive, no sores, etc. 

My two-bit thoughts, I'm still new at hedgie-ness.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

KK thank you for the respounce it will help alot.
cant wait.


----------

